# The Mummy



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anybody know why The Mummy got screwed out of the Universal Monster team up movies? 
House of Frankenstein, House of Dracula, it's just the big three: Drac, The Monster, and the Wolf-Man. And hell, Drac is only in one of them for like 10 minutes. 
Where's the love for The Mummy? 
It's not like they were worried about writing a crappy script, trying to fit a Mummy in there somehow. Lets be honest, those flicks were BAAAAD.
But, still, what is the cause of this anti-Mummy bias?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll field this one.  

Frankenstein's monster was a lost creature looking for his niche in the world. He was brutalized, ostracised and tortured by even freaks and anyone with a heart could relate to him.

Dracula, is a manipulative evil doer who, who next to Satan, no one can "out-evil." He makes the perfect villain.

The Wolfman, Larry Talbot was tormented as a human by his nocturnal existence. When he became hairy, he became more exciting. 

Those three have more screen presence combined than any other characters that could have been thrown in the mix and were battling to see who could get the best and most screen time more than anything else.

The mummy, we'll go with Ardeth Bey, wasn't very exciting. He sort of just hung out in his house of antiquities, brooding. In latter films he looked like a bandaged Fred Sanford "having the big one." How he managed to carry a fainting damsel with two arms when the one wasn't functioning through the entire film still remains a mystery to me.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, Mums simply would have stifled the mojo of the other three and so he was snubbed for those films. Sorry bud.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't know. I guess.
Like I said, Drac is in one of those for like, 10 minutes, and The Monster is in the other for like, 2. 
I can't see why Universal wouldn't have tried to milk out another team up flick, by throwing The Mummy in the mix. Money, money, money. $$

Why did Jason vs Freddy make so much? Not cause it was good (because it was horrid) but because of all the hype. !5 years or so of "who's stronger, who would win" ect. 

It just seems like the Mummy could've made the step up into the big time, and got to play with the A listers.

Cause, it's ALWAYS: Drac, The Monster and Wolf-Man, as your A list.
The Mummy & The Creature are the B team.
Phantom, Hunchback and Invisible Man are in the rear, with the beer.

-sigh- No respect for the Mummy.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

If The Mummy were treated as a force like the Headless Horseman,..and handled very seriously as an unstoppable curse,
-like The Ring if you will...he could be quite scary. 

The Creature needs to be like a Werewolf of the Sea.
An encounter with him should be as horrific as a shark attack.
And his intelligence level would make him a tough foe.


----------

